#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Implantação de estrutura com fibra óptica

## cristianoribeiro

Estamos passando por uma nova fase, vamos iniciar a implantação em uma nova cidade e desta vez será feita em fibra óptica.
Então tenho varias dúvidas. 
Dentre elas, quais são os dados que devo recolher, em campo, para eu enviar ao projetista.
Sei que preciso de: 

.A distância entre os portes.
.Se o porte tem ou não, transformado.
.Se o porte tem ou não, caixa de divisão.
.Se o porte tem ou não, algum defeito.
...................................
......Se alguém puder listar o restante, desde já agradeço.

----------


## Spina

Cristiano,

Tenho uma apostila sobre a implantação da tecnologia GPON.

Se tiver interesse te envio.

Spina

----------


## studioa1

Spina! Bom dia!
Se puder tb enviar para [email protected] ficaria muito agradecido!

----------


## endnet

Spina,

Se puder envia pra mim também.
Fico muito grato.
[email protected]




> Cristiano,
> 
> Tenho uma apostila sobre a implantação da tecnologia GPON.
> 
> Se tiver interesse te envio.
> 
> Spina

----------


## demattos

amigo spina coloca ai para a comunidade, mas sobre estes dados vc poderia ver com a empresa de fornecimento eletrico, eles vao orientar no projeto

----------


## Saoluizense

Olá ! tb tenho interesse na apostila
caso possa enviar pra mim tb 
desde jah agradeço
[email protected]
Grato ;

----------


## cristianoribeiro

Bom dia, Spina.
Tenho interesse sim, muito obrigado.
Onde eu click para vc ganhar alguns pontos...?

----------


## demattos

> Cristiano,
> 
> Tenho uma apostila sobre a implantação da tecnologia GPON.
> 
> Se tiver interesse te envio.
> 
> Spina


manda para mim tambem, [email protected]

----------


## Jadir

Cristiano, posso te dar uma sugestão? Procura te informar sobre redes com cabo coaxial, nos padrões da Net Combo, que usa HFC (híbrido de fibra com coaxial) ou até mesmo HPNA/HCNA.

HPNA por exemplo, é um sistema relativamente simples de implementar. Monta-se um backbone com fibra óptica até os conversores Master, e a partir deste segue uma malha de cabo coaxial. Em cada poste de energia monta-se um TAP, que nada mais é do que um divisor passivo, e nas tomadas do tap conecta-se o cabo coaxial de última milha, até o conversor slave da residência do assinante. 

Consegue-se até 1600 metros de malha de cabo coaxial, e até 160 end points (conversores slave, dos assinantes). Conseguirá vender triple play, ou seja, internet, telefone e televisão. Claro, basta ter licença para oferecer os serviços. 

Eu mesmo já estou me programando financeiramente para implementar uma rede HPNA no condomínio onde atendo. Pretendo vender os serviços de internet banda larga e VOD (vídeo sob demanda). Inclusive procuro parceiros para desenvolver o projeto do servidor VOD. 

Nos EUA, a AT&T testou várias formas de cabeamento até chegar ao definitivo, que foi o HPNA. E estão "lavando a burra" com o lucro imenso da venda de internet e tv a cabo (não sei confirmar a parte de telefonia) pela rede coaxial.


PS: Peço desculpas pela xeretisse, porque não é exatamente o objetivo do teu tópico, mas é interessante o assunto, ainda mais pra ti, que está visando uma licença pra uso dos postes de energia.

----------


## cristianoribeiro

Boa tarde, Jadir.
Obrigado pela dica, vou estudar sobre o assunto e posto aki.

----------


## registiton

Dai.
Poderia enviar pra mim [email protected]

----------


## weldergomes

Opa amigo repassa ai pra mim tambem vlw
[email protected]

----------


## ricardo01

manda para mim pro favor
[email protected]
valew
Spina

----------


## ipunet

Caro Spina, agradeço se puder me enviar a apostila de tecnologia GPON.
[email protected]

----------


## wifiinternet

Mande Para meu e-mail também

adrianobat[email protected]

----------


## tioruan

opa tambem necessito [email protected] , desde ja meu muito obg

----------


## gabrielfast

[email protected] se puder me enviar agradeco

----------


## esouza20

posta aqui no forum amigo para todos da comunidade

----------


## cristianoribeiro

Colega Spina, eu estou sempre olhando minha caixa de e-mail, eu não recibi a apostila.
Se vc já enviou, tem como vc enviar novamente.
Obrigado.

Se alguém tiver mais materiais sobre o assunto, posta aki, tem muita gente precisando destes materiais. 
Obrigado.

----------


## cristianoribeiro

Boa noite, Colegas.


Deu para ver que não temos tantos materiais disponíveis assim para tal assunto.
Então, precisamos de alguma empresa que tenha experiência em padrões e normalizações em projetos, implantações e manutenções . 
implantação de + ou - 80km em fibra.



Obrigado.

----------


## owner

Boa tarde,

Segue a Wiki de um livro com o básico sobre infraestrutura FTTH. 
O livro não abrange os cálculos relacionados a ODN, mas eu o considero bom para os iniciantes.

FTTH Handbook - FTTH Council Europe Wiki
Obs.: O livro pode ser distribuído livremente. 

Att,
Eng. Daniel

----------


## cristianoribeiro

Muito Bom, obrigado.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Os passos em termos são simples:
- Primeiramente tem que possuir SCM para liberação junto a Companhia Eletrica;
- Assinar contrato com a Companhia Eletrica tendo vem vista quantos postes seram utilizados;
- Contrate uma empresa especializada ou um engenheiro com profissionais cabeadores que possuam certificados NR10 pelo menos (é exigencia);
- Seguindo estes critérios, você pode cabear.. se necessário trocar poste será preciso acionar a Companhia Elétrica e até mesmo para implantação de novos postes em local que não possui (será cobrado);
- Neste periodo será necessário encaminhar o projeto assinado pelo engenheiro, indicando onde esta o cabeamento, qual a bitola do cabo, a passagem realizada, etc...;


Anderson

----------


## tioruan

rapaz se demoro heim
oferece e esqce de enviar

----------


## UsadosMAC

> rapaz se demoro heim
> oferece e esqce de enviar


?????
Não entendi.


Anderson

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Amigos, a melhor empresa do ramo é a CIANET Networking

Eles trabalham com GEPON, Fibra, HPNA, etc.

Valeu

----------


## cristianoribeiro

Alguém mais, pode me indicar mais alguma empresa que faça o projeto e a implantação...?

----------


## braw

cianet se vc comprar os equipamentos deles, vc ganha o projeto...

----------


## cristianoribeiro

> cianet se vc comprar os equipamentos deles, vc ganha o projeto...


Entrarei em contado, obrigado Braw.

----------


## maycodribeiro

Spina,

manda pra eu tbm... [email protected]

agradeço...

----------


## juliocdias

Cristiano,

Não sou provedor, mas assinamos recentemente um contrato com a IPQ Tecnologia de Salvador para a instalação de GPON no nosso condomínio (aprox. 1250 casas). 

www.ipqtecnologia.com.br

Fizemos um tipo de licitação e a Ericsson teve o melhor preço diantes dos requisitos.

A IPQ pelo que nos foi apresentado e pelo que pude pesquisar tem mais de 30 projetos de FTTH instalados no Brasil e no exterior, eu pelo menos fiquei bem tranquilo com o know-how deles.

Eu tenho bastante material sobre GPON (quase 15 meses pesquisando, juntei mais de 100MB), incluindo alguns manuais e apresentações.

Abraços a todos,

Júlio

Vou ver se coloco em algum site para não precisar ficar enviando individualmente.

----------


## endnet

Julio,

Quando puder disponibilizar esse material avisa ai por favor, vai ajudar muita gente aqui no forum.
Vlw.




> Cristiano,
> 
> Não sou provedor, mas assinamos recentemente um contrato com a IPQ Tecnologia de Salvador para a instalação de GPON no nosso condomínio (aprox. 1250 casas). 
> 
> www.ipqtecnologia.com.br
> 
> Fizemos um tipo de licitação e a Ericsson teve o melhor preço diantes dos requisitos.
> 
> A IPQ pelo que nos foi apresentado e pelo que pude pesquisar tem mais de 30 projetos de FTTH instalados no Brasil e no exterior, eu pelo menos fiquei bem tranquilo com o know-how deles.
> ...

----------

